# Help! My previously boisterous kitten is now scared to go out!



## LouBox (Oct 19, 2010)

I have two cracking 5 month old kittens, Storm and Cloud (both female). Cloud has always been the most boisterous and brave, where Storm is a bit more sensible. They've been going out for about half an hour to an hour a day (semi-supervised) for a couple of months since they had their jabs as I want them to have a natural outdoor life doing catty things and having fun whilst we're at work. We live in a residential area in back-to-back ish housing. Our back yard leads out onto a long alley way that's perfect for the kittens to race up and down without fear of traffic. Cloud used to love being outside, running and jumping about the place, she even found a friendly local cat that she used to pester (Storm was a bit more wary, staying close to the back gate). 
There are a lot of cats in our neighborhood, of varying degrees of friendliness/sociability but most just kept their distance, my problems started when a new cat (an incredibly ugly female Siamese!!) showed up. She was very interested in my kittens and watched them from the top of the wall. I left them to it as most of the neighborhood cats just watch them playing and don't bother them. The next time I look up, both kittens were on the (previously unreached) windowsill wanting to come in with their tails all bushed up, so they obviously got scared. No injuries but a bit nervy.
Now Cloud will not go out at all. She'll run out with her sister and then beg to come back in again 30 seconds later! She'll stay out if I'm there with them but that's not exactly a long-term solution! Finally, she still loves to go out at my mum and Dad's house (they've got a lovely big garden and we let them out there when we go and visit) so it's just our alley that she's scared of, presumably because of the Siamese. 
I'd really like her to go back to the happy, outdoor loving cat that she used to be but I don't know how to fix it. Should I just shut her out?? The Siamese doesn't seem to be about very much, I've only seen her a couple of times in several months.
So can anyone help me to persuade my kitty to go out? Storm is still out and about as much as she was previously so it's just Cloud I have to deal with. In all other aspect of their lives they're extremely happy cats, best buddies and very healthy. I'm going to get them neutered this month (so they can go out all day) but it seems totally pointless if I'm going to wind up with house cats!!
Hope someone can help
Thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Your kittens are way to young to be going out.I assume neither of them are neutered.They are at great risk of becoming pregnant which at their age is very dangerous,and could cause them serious health problems.Please stop letting them outside until you have had them neutered and they have grown up a bit.They are only babies ,they cant possibly cope in the outside world.



Your comment about being pointless getting them neutered if they are going to be house cats is not true.Even house cats should be neutered as pregnancy is not the only problem that arises .Unneutered females can suffer serious health issues from continually calling and not being mated.So it is best all round indoor or not.


----------



## LouBox (Oct 19, 2010)

I was going to wait until they were neutered but when I had them vaccinated my vet told me I could let them out the next week! I told him I was planning on waiting until they were neutered and he said 'Oh don't be silly! The sooner you let them out the better.' So that's what I did!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

they are a bit young to be outside imo. Also please get them neutered before you leave them out at all. They will be old enough to be in season soon and it doesn't take long and then you'll have a poorly cat and a litter of kittens to sort out. 

maybe a bigger cat has been establishing territory wars. If you are absolutely insisting they go out then find a vet that neuters early.

Edit just read your post: Yeah and imagine the vets bills for that unwanted litter of kittens and for surgery on mum who will be too young to carry them. Get yourself another vet as well!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

LouBox said:


> I have two cracking 5 month old kittens, Storm and Cloud (both female). Cloud has always been the most boisterous and brave, where Storm is a bit more sensible. They've been going out for about half an hour to an hour a day (semi-supervised) for a couple of months since they had their jabs as I want them to have a natural outdoor life doing catty things and having fun whilst we're at work. We live in a residential area in back-to-back ish housing. Our back yard leads out onto a long alley way that's perfect for the kittens to race up and down without fear of traffic. Cloud used to love being outside, running and jumping about the place, she even found a friendly local cat that she used to pester (Storm was a bit more wary, staying close to the back gate).
> There are a lot of cats in our neighborhood, of varying degrees of friendliness/sociability but most just kept their distance, my problems started when a new cat (an incredibly ugly female Siamese!!) showed up. She was very interested in my kittens and watched them from the top of the wall. I left them to it as most of the neighborhood cats just watch them playing and don't bother them. The next time I look up, both kittens were on the (previously unreached) windowsill wanting to come in with their tails all bushed up, so they obviously got scared. No injuries but a bit nervy.
> Now Cloud will not go out at all. She'll run out with her sister and then beg to come back in again 30 seconds later! She'll stay out if I'm there with them but that's not exactly a long-term solution! Finally, she still loves to go out at my mum and Dad's house (they've got a lovely big garden and we let them out there when we go and visit) so it's just our alley that she's scared of, presumably because of the Siamese.
> I'd really like her to go back to the happy, outdoor loving cat that she used to be but I don't know how to fix it. *Should I just shut her out??* The Siamese doesn't seem to be about very much, I've only seen her a couple of times in several months.
> ...


they should NOT be going out until at least 2 months After being neutered, they can become pregnant anytime from now and they will need to be spayed while pregnant as a 5 month old kittens is not phsyically or mentally mature enough to have kittens.

do not shut her outside!! She is a frightened kitten, cats shouldnt really even go outside unti l10-12months when mature enough.

some cats dont like to go outside so dont force her!!



LouBox said:


> I was going to wait until they were neutered but when I had them vaccinated my vet told me I could let them out the next week! I told him I was planning on waiting until they were neutered and he said 'Oh don't be silly! The sooner you let them out the better.' So that's what I did!


my good god, you need a new vet, I dont know any vet that would say that, that is shocking.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LouBox said:


> I was going to wait until they were neutered but when I had them vaccinated my vet told me I could let them out the next week! I told him I was planning on waiting until they were neutered and he said 'Oh don't be silly! The sooner you let them out the better.' So that's what I did!


I would definitely find another vet.That kind of advice nobody needs.It is totally irresponsible for a vet to suggest that young unneutered females should be allowed out.


----------



## LouBox (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your advice guys. I thought I was just being an over-protective silly woman because of what the Vet said! They're happy being inside for the time being and only really mew to go out at my mum and dad's house (lots of exciting birds!). So yes, I'll keep them in from now on, until they're bigger, neutered and banging the door down to go out!! Haha!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LouBox said:


> Thanks for your advice guys. I thought I was just being an over-protective silly woman because of what the Vet said! They're happy being inside for the time being and only really mew to go out at my mum and dad's house (lots of exciting birds!). So yes, I'll keep them in from now on, until they're bigger, neutered and banging the door down to go out!! Haha!!


Glad to hear that.Your little girls will thank you for it :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

LouBox said:


> Thanks for your advice guys. I thought I was just being an over-protective silly woman because of what the Vet said! They're happy being inside for the time being and only really mew to go out at my mum and dad's house (lots of exciting birds!). So yes, I'll keep them in from now on, until they're bigger, neutered and banging the door down to go out!! Haha!!


yah well done lol! get some tall cat posts, some toys the da bird from purrsinouehearts is really good they wont mind one bit and well thank you for it later!! :laugh:


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Out of interest, which vet do you use? I am originally from your neck of the woods - I used to travel to Jones' in Urmston as they were the only vets I really liked.


----------



## LouBox (Oct 19, 2010)

Ah Da Bird looks exciting! Will definitely have to try that.
I use Ashleigh vets on the Chorlton/Whalley border. They have a few vets, most of whom I've liked but this guy (think he's the owner/head vet) was very blunt...


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

no offense to you...but your vet is a k_ _ b !!!!! get a new one 

think you have made right decision..you obviously care alot about your girls
and you were just badly informed by a so called professional !!

enjoy your fur babies :thumbup:
x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Can only agree with what others have said
Get a new vet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cant believe you were told to let them out at that age -these are FEMALES,unspayed-how cruel is that-not having a go at you at all 

Also,they should be spayed even if you decide to keep them in -the risk to their health as unspayed females is very great

You mentioned that you wanted your cat to be having fun when you are at work-could that not happen if your cat was an indoor cat-and had supervised fun when you are there
I have 3 all indoor and they are very happy.
Hope all goes well for you,I think you want to the best for your cats
from Maureen


----------

